# Sind die hohen Sartgelder gerechtfertigt?



## Markus (MW) (13. September 2008)

Wo liegt Deine Schmerzgrenze bei den Startgeldern?

Eben habe ich meine Post gesichtet und die Anmeldung zum Wasgau MTB Marathon gefunden. Doch bei der Anmeldung traf mich fast der Schlag,  32,-- Euro um durch den Wald zu biken. Schluck, das ist heftig. 

Wie ist denn Eure Meinung zu den ständig steigenden Startgebühren?


----------



## crazyeddie (13. September 2008)

also für st. ingbert oder saarschleife bezahl ich gern 30 euro. aber wenn ich in dahn am wettkampftag mit 40 euro 15 euro mehr als bei voranmeldung bezahlen muss, find ich das zu teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dijo (13. September 2008)

na damit dürfte Lemberg dann für mich gestorben sein.

Ich kann ja nachvollziehen, das die Organisation, Streckenpräparieren und und und kostet und ach beim Veranstalter noch was hängen bleiben soll, aber die steigenden Startgelder sind langsam nicht mehr hinnehmbar.

alles über 25 Euro find ich absolut übertrieben für ein paar Stunden Spass im Wald. 

Nimmt man in den Sommermonaten an den meisten regionalen Marathons teil und müsste überall >30 EUR zahlen und rechnet dann noch die Fahrtkosten dazu, ist das langsam nicht mehr finanzierbar. 

Leider :-(


----------



## Oberaggi (13. September 2008)

Ich finde die Diskussion, die alle Jahre wieder aufkommt müßig.
Die Frage ist doch einfach: Ist mir die Veranstaltung x Euro wert?
Und diese Frage stellt sich mir dieses Jahr für den Wasgau Marathon zum Glück nicht.


----------



## Markus (MW) (13. September 2008)

Nun ja, die Verhältnismäßigkeit sollte aber schon stimmen oder?

Ich bin viele Jahre gerne in Lemberg mit gefahren. Doch diese Jahr werde ich mir diese Luxus nicht leisten. Sorry, hier klafft ganz klar eine große Lücke zwischen Preis und Leistung.


----------



## 007ike (13. September 2008)

30 bis 40â¬ finde ich fÃ¼r eine Rennveranstaltung, bei der Orga, Strecke und Stimmung stimmen, soweit noch in Ordnung. Mehr zahle ich aber auch nicht mehr, da fahre ich dann lieber fÃ¼r mich im Wald alleine!
Ãber 10â¬ fÃ¼r eine CTF zahle ich auch nicht! Und mehr ist der Wasgau Marathon leider auch nicht. Warum die das selbe Geld wie z.B. St.Ingbert nehmen, und dafÃ¼r keine Kosten fÃ¼r die Zeitnahme Firma haben, ist fÃ¼r mich nicht  nachvollziehbar und akzeptabel.


----------



## snison (20. September 2008)

Der Bouillon (Bürgermeister) hats in WND erkannt und kündigte für nächstes Jahr dtl. gesenkte Startgelder an - ich glaub 28  für mittel und groß und 17 für die kleine - oder warens 14?? Weiß nimmer so genau.
Sni


----------



## scotty23 (20. September 2008)

Mir persönlich waren die 40,-  in WND zuviel soviel Nudeln kann
man gar nicht alleine essen, mit Anreise usw. kommt da ganz schön
was zusammen. Aber .... man muss ja nicht mitfahren. Ich bin dann
heute hier gefahren war auch geil. Bei mir ist bei 25,- Schluss, 
manche CTF für 5,- ist besser...

ciao
scotty


----------



## 54mm (20. September 2008)

Kirchzarten war nochmal deutlich teurer, das war schon unverschämt, 60 rum glaub.

also mein persönliches Limit liegt bei 35+nachmeldegebr von 5, mehr seh ich irgendwo nimmer ein, wenns als finisherpräsent nich grad nen neuwagen gibt


----------



## jasper (20. September 2008)

ohne aus eurer gegend zu kommen: gibt´s denn für die kohle verpflegung etc?


----------



## drivingghost (20. September 2008)

bei wasgau gibts wurstbrote und bananen, wenn es mich nicht täuscht. 
für das gebotene sind die ü30 euro mehr als unverschämt. 
meine schmerzgrenze für echte marathons liebt bei 40 - 45 euro, dann aber auch nur wenn ich weiß, dass es die strecke auch wert ist oder wirklich viel geboten wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (21. September 2008)

Speziell beim Wasgau-Marathon finde ich die Startgebühr angemessen!!

Jedes Jahr eine andere tolle Streckenführung, Wie ich finde: sehr gute Verpflegung auf der Strecke und nicht zu vergessen die Verlosung nach dem Marathon bei der es tolle Sachpreise zu gewinnen gibt.

Für mich ist der Wasgau-Marathon der Absolute Saisonhöhepunkt ... den ich auf keine Fall verpassen werde.


----------



## 007ike (21. September 2008)

ohne Zeitnahme ist der Preis völlig überzogen in Lemberg!
Jedes mal ne andere Strecke stimmt auch nur bedingt, da sie lediglich die Trails neu zusammen mischen.
Aber gut, der Pfälzerwald ist einfach schön, da kann man schon fast nix mehr falsch machen!


----------



## Kelme (21. September 2008)

Hatte der Wasgau-Marathon je mit zu wenig Meldungen zu kämpfen?
Ist es mittlerweile die 15-te Austragung?

Der Wasgau-Marathon ist quasi eine "Marke", die von den Kunden nachgefragt wird. Da rechtfertigt sich dann auch der Preis und so daneben kann die Leistnug nicht sein, da die Streckenzusammenstellung (kleine Ausnahme letztes Jahr auf einem Teil) und das Drumherum immer gelobt werden. Das Starterfeld wächst trotz weniger und dann meist kalter Duschen (da mault wahrscheinlich keiner, weil dann eben  mit den Mädels geduscht wird  ).

Wenn die ganze Argumentation um die Startgelder zutreffend wäre, dürfte analog in Deutschland kein einziger Mercedes verkauft werden. Völlig überteuert. Das kriege ich aus Japan, Korea, sonstwoher alles billiger.


----------



## 007ike (21. September 2008)

und weiter?
Ich finde ihn überteuert! Was hat jetzt das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?
Es geht doch nur um einen Starter,um mich! Alle anderen zahlen gerne und fühlen sich wohl, ist doch ok! Aber deshalb muss ich doch nicht sagen, super, der ist sein Startgeld wert! Für mich nicht! Auch wenn ich damit alleine bin, ist mir das auch egal!

Und genau darum geht es hier doch! Was ist deine Meinung zu den Startgeldern! Auslöser war wie fast jedes Jahr wieder der Wasgaumarathon.
Aber es gibt noch viel bessere Beispiele: Kirchzarten, wieso hier so viele mitfahren ist mir völlig schleierhaft. Aber gut, zum Glück darf man sich seine Veranstaltungen noch selber aussuchen!


----------



## chris84 (21. September 2008)

wenn man sieht wie viel geld teilweise im Wald rumfährt... da machen die paar Euros startgeld den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett 

da ich als Student da aber etwas haushalten muss, und meine letzte Bike-Anschaffung schon einige Jahre her ist, muss ich genau abwägen welche Veranstaltung ich mir leiste. Bei Wasgau/Lemberg ist das max. kurz und knackig, die mit 10 schon hinreichend teuer ist...

mehr als 25 zahle ich nur, wenn auch Race-feeling aufkommt, spricht Zeitnahme und das volle Programm...

das ist schlicht und einfach mein persönlicher Standpunkt.


----------



## Markus (MW) (21. September 2008)

Der Markt wird sich sicherlich selbstständig regulieren. Wenn den Veranstaltern die Starter wegbleiben, werden diese schnell merken woran es liegt. Dass man in St. Wendel anfängt darüber nach zu denken ist schon mal ein Schritt in die richtig Richtung.  Was ist schon ein Marathon wo keiner mitfährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der knoche (22. September 2008)

Der Bürgermeister in WND hat erzählt, die Veranstaltung würde 140.000 Euro kosten, bei den 40 Euro Startgebür müssten 3.500 Leute mitmachen, damit das glatt ausgeht. Sicher ist das viel Geld, man kann auch alleine im Wald rum fahren und sich die Gebühr sparen, aber ich finde, eine solche Veranstaltung, wenn sie gut organisiert ist, die Strecke gut gekennzeichnet ist und so, dann ist sie das Geld durchaus wert.


----------



## crazyeddie (22. September 2008)

wenn diese rechnung aufgehen würde, dann hätten sie ja bei den 700 startern laut sz ganz schön miese gemacht. nichtmal in den besten jahren wäre diese rechnung aufgegangen. aber snoopy hat das hier mal vorgerechnet, dass man eben nicht alle kosten der veranstaltung auf den startpreis umlegt, weil man dann entweder viel zu viele starter braucht oder viel zu viel geld verlangen müsste. in den 140.000 euro sind also demnach auch sponsorenbeiträge drin und vermutlich auch das, was die stadt st. wendel mit ihren eigenen leuten leistet.


----------



## cpetit (22. September 2008)

der knoche schrieb:


> Der Bürgermeister in WND hat erzählt, die Veranstaltung würde 140.000 Euro kosten, bei den 40 Euro Startgebür müssten 3.500 Leute mitmachen, damit das glatt ausgeht. Sicher ist das viel Geld, man kann auch alleine im Wald rum fahren und sich die Gebühr sparen, aber ich finde, eine solche Veranstaltung, wenn sie gut organisiert ist, die Strecke gut gekennzeichnet ist und so, dann ist sie das Geld durchaus wert.



140.000 Euro kommen mir ein wenig viel vor. Waren bestimmt die Kosten die der letzte EM-Marathon in St. Wendel gekostet hat. Ein Teil davon machte bestimmt die Prämie für die Sieger aus. Die Sabine Spitz kommt ja nicht umsonst ins Saarland wie am letzten Wochenende, da ist bestimmt der ein oder andere Taler gerollt.


----------



## der knoche (22. September 2008)

cpetit schrieb:


> 140.000 Euro kommen mir ein wenig viel vor. Waren bestimmt die Kosten die der letzte EM-Marathon in St. Wendel gekostet hat. Ein Teil davon machte bestimmt die Prämie für die Sieger aus. Die Sabine Spitz kommt ja nicht umsonst ins Saarland wie am letzten Wochenende, da ist bestimmt der ein oder andere Taler gerollt.



Klar, da werden auch reine 'Buch'-Euros drin sein, und ich denke, einordentlicher Teil der Gelder kommt von den Sponsoren. 

Aber eine "Stadt des Sportes" wie St. Wendel sich ja selbst gerne sieht, muss auch was für den Tourismus tun, da sollen die ruhig ein bisschen was aus den Tourismus- und Stadtmarketing-Etas investieren.

Frau Spitz ist natürlich nur gekommen, weil sie St Wendel so dolle lieb hat und weil der Bürgermeister so nett ist, was denkst du denn, cpetit?


----------



## Dämon__ (22. September 2008)

Also das diese ganzen Veranstaltungen viel Geld kosten ist wohl jedem bewusst, aber das die Startgelder in letzten Jahren so enorm gestiegen sind das sich jetzt der ein oder andere überlegt an diesen teil zu nehmen kann man dann auch verstehen. Es sind viele Fahrer dabei (gerade Junge) für die sind 40-50 sehr viel Geld und wenn diese nicht von ihren Eltern unterstützt würden,könnten die gar nicht fahren!


----------



## Kika (22. September 2008)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> also für st. ingbert oder saarschleife bezahl ich gern 30 euro. aber wenn ich in dahn am wettkampftag mit 40 euro 15 euro mehr als bei voranmeldung bezahlen muss, find ich das zu teuer.



jep, stimme zu. Finde es toll, dass in St. Wendel (war toll organisiert) ab 09 die Startgebühr gesenkt wird.

Für CTFs und Marathons ohne Zeitnahme (für mich ist der Unterschied nicht erkennbar) mag ich grundsätzlich nicht mehr als 10 ausgeben. Die Startgebühren z.B. in Lemberg oder dem Bikemarathon Pfälzerwald halte ich für überteuert.


----------



## snoopy-bike (23. September 2008)

Frau Spitz ist natürlich nur gekommen, weil sie St Wendel so dolle lieb hat und weil der Bürgermeister so nett ist, was denkst du denn, cpetit?[/FONT][/QUOTE]


Frau Spitz kommt doch gerne..... wenn ein mittlerer, 4-stelliger Betrag (natürlich vorm Komma)  rüberwächst!


----------



## crazyeddie (23. September 2008)

ich würd st. wendel glaub ich auch erst ab nem dreistelligen betrag mitfahren.


----------



## 007ike (23. September 2008)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> ich würd st. wendel glaub ich auch erst ab nem dreistelligen betrag mitfahren.



ich zahl dafür auch gerne 40
obwohl ich die Strecke täglich fahren könnte!


----------



## vega970 (24. September 2008)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> Frau Spitz ist natürlich nur gekommen, weil sie St Wendel so dolle lieb hat und weil der Bürgermeister so nett ist, was denkst du denn, cpetit?[/FONT]




Frau Spitz kommt doch gerne..... wenn ein mittlerer, 4-stelliger Betrag (natürlich vorm Komma)  rüberwächst![/QUOTE]


Hat ja auch ein paar Titel im Gepäck, kommt Frau Schwing für nix nach St. Ingbert ?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpetit (24. September 2008)

vega970 schrieb:


> Kommt Frau Schwing für nix nach St. Ingbert ?
> Grüße



War die dieses Jahr auch wieder da?

Letztes Jahr ging es ja um einen Titel.

Ich bin diese Jahr kein Rennen gefahren. Habe die ganze Kohle die ich eingespart habe in neue Teile, und Kleidung investiert.


----------



## Blocko (4. Oktober 2008)

cpetit schrieb:


> War die dieses Jahr auch wieder da?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ja, und sie hat gewonnen.


----------



## Blocko (4. Oktober 2008)

Das ist abolut mein Thema:
Ich wollte in diesem Jahr wieder neue Marathon-Veranstaltungen antesten (nachdem ich IGB, Saarschleife, Wildsau, Vulkanbike, Endorfin, Wasgau schon gefahren bin). Direkt bei der Planung hörte aber der Spass schon auf. Für mich ist 30,- (als Nachmelder 35,-) absolute Schmerzgrenze, wo die Veranstaltung passen muss. Die Messelatte ist mein Heimat-Marathon 'Bank1Saar MTB-Marathon' in St.Ingbert mit 30,- für Mittel- UND Langdistanz.
Ich wollte den Sigma in Neustadt antesten. Aber ich musste feststellen, dass die 38,- plus 7,-Nachmeldegebühr haben wollte. Absoilut amok, wenn man bedenkt, dass man schon die lange Anfahrt dazurechnen muss. Hier gibt es auch noch ein Großsponsor (Sigma) und das Ding ist sooo teuer. Nein, sorry.
Beim St.Wendel Marathon sieht es ähnlich aus und wenn es 2009 wirklich günstiger wird, bin ich am Start.
Beim Wasgau fahre ich nur Kurzstrecke. Die ist auch immerhin kapp 50KM lang und kostet bei Nachmeldung nur 10,-. Die Langstrecke ist ohne Zeitnahme und teilweise bescheidener Ausschilderung zu teuer, trotz viel zitiertem Kult.

Freue mich auf coole Bike-Veranstaltungen in 2009!

Meine Veranstaltungs-Empfehlungen in der Region:
Wildsau Marathon, IGB, Wasgau Kurz, Spichern CTF


----------



## Schlammspritzer (11. Oktober 2008)

Der Wasgau-Marathon war mal wieder jeden Cent wert............
Einfach Super ​


----------

